# Best route from Texas to Florida



## prroots

We are hoping to purchase a used Beneteau 411 in the Houston area and sail her to East coast of Florida for outfitting before heading for the Caribbean. We'd be interesting in receiving advice on how best to make this trip during January. We could sail on the outside or take the ditch. All things being equal we'd prefer the outside. A concern would be the rigs. The boat comes with radar, but so far we have not been able to get it working. We did check the pilot charts for January and it appears that the predominant wind direction is from the East so we'd be pinching most of the way.
Pete


----------



## john1066

There is a main shipping fairway running southeast from Galveston. You need to follow it to a waypoint approx 27.5N, 92.35W. From that point you can head to the west coast of Fl. It's about 800 miles, all told. You will need to keep a sharp lookout for rigs and oil industry traffic even on the fairway route.
If you go by the Gulf ICW be aware that from Galveston to Lake Pontchartrain is a nightmare of commercial traffic. Check out my blog for pictures of the things you are likely to meet along the way. That stretch has very few viable anchorages along the way so you have to plan meticulously. There are two major locks to transit, but you do get to sail for a short distance on the mighty Mississippi!
I'd never do that piece of the Gulf ICW again without a gun to my head or if I was on a tug.
Offshore I reckon you are going to be doing a lot of motorsailing. 
I guess you are familiar with the Florida end of things - depending where you're going you can cross over to the east at Key West or the shorter route via Marathon. Or Okeechobee, if your mast fits through. 49' at Port Mayaca, unless things have changed.
Have a good trip!


----------



## MARC2012

Been one norther after another lately.Outside would be no fun right now.Have not been to Galv in a long time but 4 locks on icw for sure.Would go inside or wait.marc


----------



## prroots

john1066 said:


> There is a main shipping fairway running southeast from Galveston. You need to follow it to a waypoint approx 27.5N, 92.35W.


Thanks a lot. What is the point of heading to that waypoint; is it to avoid many of the rigs? I think I found the waypoint you're speaking of at 027 51.4886 N / 092 34.6040 W. Is that the one?



john1066 said:


> Or Okeechobee, if your mast fits through. 49' at Port Mayaca, unless things have changed.
> Have a good trip!


Yup, the mast is 58-6 so guess that leaves out the Okeechobee.
Pete


----------



## seafrontiersman

You might want to get a copy of charts 1118A and 1117A (lease block charts for GOM) and stick close to the safety fairways until you are 80-100 miles from land; after about 100 miles, the drilling platforms, rigs, and oifield service traffic thins out dramatically. Also, platforms and rigs are BRILLIANTLY lit with LOUD horns at night so your radar is not essential for getting through them; you will want to look out for Oifield Service Vessels which operate at anything up to 30 Kts.

I've operated an OSV for 10 years in the Gulf and my advice for you is to get offshore as soon as possible and then head East; East of 90W you should the Gulf pretty much to yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## john1066

prroots said:


> Thanks a lot. What is the point of heading to that waypoint; is it to avoid many of the rigs? I think I found the waypoint you're speaking of at 027 51.4886 N / 092 34.6040 W. Is that the one?
> 
> Yes, it gets you out to sea via the fairway, beyond the main population of rigs. At that point you can turn east.


----------



## svHyLyte

From the sea bouy off Galveston to the Sea bouy off Marco Island is about 720 miles at a heading of about 100º (M). Even with a nor-easter you'll have a screaming to tight reach which is doable on that yacht and the Gulf Stream meander will give you a bit of a lift as well. Assuming the yacht's rig is good, you should be able to do 130-150 miles a day so you're only looking at 5 to 5-1/2 daze. Check out passageweather.com which can give you a pretty good 5-6 day forecast based on the GFS model which seems to be the most reliable. I'd get the radar working before leaving.

FWIW...


----------



## prroots

svHyLyte said:


> From the sea bouy off Galveston to the Sea bouy off Marco Island is about 720 miles at a heading of about 100º (M). Even with a nor-easter you'll have a screaming to tight reach which is doable on that yacht and the Gulf Stream meander will give you a bit of a lift as well. Assuming the yacht's rig is good, you should be able to do 130-150 miles a day so you're only looking at 5 to 5-1/2 daze. Check out passageweather.com which can give you a pretty good 5-6 day forecast based on the GFS model which seems to be the most reliable. I'd get the radar working before leaving.
> 
> FWIW...


That's a great site. Thanks
Pete


----------



## prroots

Since the boat is new-to-us, we're thinking of taking the ditch as far as Port Arthur, about a 60 mile trip. Hopefully, this will familiarize ourselves with boat. From there we would head out via the freeway to get past most rigs before heading East towards Key West. Does that make sense?
Pete


----------



## PBzeer

Actually, you'd be staying inside on the worst part, and going out at the worst point.

The point of heading South to Southeast from Galveston is to take advantage of prevailing conditions. Don't head that direction enough, and you're liable to spend as much time going north and south as going east (not necessarily, but more likely to).

If you do decide to take the Ditch, I would recommend going outside from Galveston to the Calcesieu River. Once to the ICW, there are some docks you can tie up at just east of the junction. From there, you can anchor just off the Ditch on the Mermentau River. Anchoring between there and Morgan City is iffy, but possible. Having crew at that time, we followed a barge overnight on that stretch. Houma is a day's run from Morgan City. From Houma, if you can't clear the Harvey Locks by 3:00 pm, find a slip or a place to anchor. Once you clear the Industrial Locks on the next day, take the canal east to Bogues Sound. Then either go to Pensacola, or head SSE to the Keys.


----------



## MARC2012

Can make short run into vermillion bay 141 mnhl.89 mile board designated anchorage,docks Houma under old twin span.If you go through Morgan city ck Berwick Traffic at 100 mile ,vhf ch 12 I think.marc


----------



## eharan

FWIW - Heading south for reasons previously described for the wind and the rigs, then east is the best tactic. I have heard of people heading east then south but then again, many of them wind up in N.O. Also, the Gulf can be very very nasty this time of year with the northers that blow through. I'd be careful if this is a new boat to you. You'd have to hold a gun to my head to take the ditch but then again, square, steep waves and 40kt+ winds are no fun either. It all depends on how much off shore experience you have and how comfortable you are with the boat.


----------



## prroots

Thanks for all the feedback. We've tentatively decided to head down Galveston Bay and 'wait for weather' just inside the bay. We'll head out immediately after a 'Norther' (cold front). We are thinking of heading direct to Marathon or more likely Pensacola. Pensacola is attractive in the sense that we'd probably arrive before the next 'Norther' pushes through. We plan to ignore the fairways. We've received advice from cruisers and delivery captains that the danger of ships and the fast moving OSV's in the fairway is significantly greater than avoiding the stationary rigs. The good news is that the radar on our new-to-us 2001 Beneteau 411 works fine. It was difficult to sort out the display in its original slip due to the close-in clutter. The other consideration is that we've traveled the ICW on the East Coast from time to time and really don't enjoy it for any number of reasons. We do plan to spend a month here in Kemah, TX going through the boat and making any necessary repairs and upgrades.


----------



## PBzeer

FYI, the Ditch, west of New Orleans is nothing like the East Coast part. It's much wider and after Beaumont it rarely needs markers. While it has significant barge traffic, the width makes it easy to deal with them.


----------



## prroots

PBzeer said:


> FYI, the Ditch, west of New Orleans is nothing like the East Coast part. It's much wider and after Beaumont it rarely needs markers. While it has significant barge traffic, the width makes it easy to deal with them.


Thanks. There are many reasons we prefer the outside. It really all boils down to the fact that sailing on the outside is relaxing and enjoyable. Motoring on the ICW is just the opposite. Of course the rub is that one must know one's boat and be competent to deal with any issues that arise. Hopefully, we'll be ready when the time comes.
Pete


----------



## QuickMick

while in kemah, or pondering things to do in FL, you might want to explore here:

https://www.activecaptain.com/X.php

really a pretty cool deal.


----------



## prroots

We plan to depart on Feb 22nd; most projects we wished to complete are now complete or nearing completion. Our current plan is to go out into Galveston Bay on Wednesday for a day sail to test systems returning to Kemah the next day (at high tide). We will then head to Galveston on Feb 22nd. Once we reach Galveston we will make the final decision whether to take the ditch of go outside to either Pensacola or Marathon. If the decision is to go outside, we will wait for weather at Galveston. In the meantime, we've been studying the guide books. Wow, there is a lot to absorb in the ditch; it sure doesn't seem like fun!
Pete


----------



## seafrontiersman

I would not take the ICW as it is full of barge traffic and a lot of those barges are crewed by drunks who will run you down in a heartbeat; I also would not hug the coast close to Lousianna as you will be dodging through oil/gas platforms all the way to the Missippi river delta; also, anything you purchase in Pensacola will be MUCH more expensive than you can get it elsewhere in Florida or Texas.

My idea would be to run offshore in fair wind to the SE, once you are South of the Flower Gardens you will find few oil structures and little traffic. One thng you have working to your advantage is that, with the drilling moratorium, the number of OSVs operating in the area. I'm currently operating one out of Port Fourchon (I'm one of the few able to keep his job) and the traffic has reduced about 80% from normal.

Best of everything!


----------



## svHyLyte

prroots said:


> ....._n the meantime, we've been studying the guide books. Wow, there is a lot to absorb in the ditch; it sure doesn't seem like fun!
> Pete_


_

Pete--A long passage in the ICW is closely akin to a root canal. Open water is easy. Check-out passageweather.com and sailflow.com, pick you window, and go. You'll be glad you did. In either case, good luck and good sailing.

svHyLyte_


----------



## prroots

svHyLyte said:


> Pete--A long passage in the ICW is closely akin to a root canal. Open water is easy. Check-out passageweather.com and sailflow.com, pick you window, and go. You'll be glad you did. In either case, good luck and good sailing.
> 
> svHyLyte


Thanks. I had passageweather, but sailfow is a new one to me; interesting. We'll probably go outside unless something unexpected turns up.
Pete


----------



## prroots

seafrontiersman said:


> I would not take the ICW as it is full of barge traffic and a lot of those barges are crewed by drunks who will run you down in a heartbeat; I also would not hug the coast close to Lousianna as you will be dodging through oil/gas platforms all the way to the Missippi river delta; also, anything you purchase in Pensacola will be MUCH more expensive than you can get it elsewhere in Florida or Texas.
> 
> My idea would be to run offshore in fair wind to the SE, once you are South of the Flower Gardens you will find few oil structures and little traffic. One thng you have working to your advantage is that, with the drilling moratorium, the number of OSVs operating in the area. I'm currently operating one out of Port Fourchon (I'm one of the few able to keep his job) and the traffic has reduced about 80% from normal.
> 
> Best of everything!


Thanks. Sounds like sound advice
Pete


----------



## riversandbar

What time of year would be best suited for making this run? From Galv to say the Dry Tortugas?


----------



## seafrontiersman

*I'd go now*



riversandbar said:


> What time of year would be best suited for making this run? From Galv to say the Dry Tortugas?


I'd go nowish right behind a cold front with fair NNW winds...IMHO any time before April would be fine, the sooner the better as thunder storms will start to pop up pretty soon.

I also understand that drilling will resume in a few weeks (from my lips to God's ears!) so you will find increased OSV traffic shortly. The sooner the better.

Best of everything!


----------



## riversandbar

seafrontiersman said:


> I'd go nowish right behind a cold front with fair NNW winds...IMHO any time before April would be fine, the sooner the better as thunder storms will start to pop up pretty soon.
> 
> I also understand that drilling will resume in a few weeks (from my lips to God's ears!) so you will find increased OSV traffic shortly. The sooner the better.
> 
> Best of everything!


Dont think I will make the trip soon enough.... still need to get the boat.. :laugher

I am actually trying to start my planning for my year off to cruise the Caribbean... so I wanted to know what would be the best time to take off from.


----------



## prroots

riversandbar said:


> Dont think I will make the trip soon enough.... still need to get the boat.. :laugher
> 
> I am actually trying to start my planning for my year off to cruise the Caribbean... so I wanted to know what would be the best time to take off from.


This book was our bible for the first year heading South to the Caribbean. Not sure what we would have done without it
Amazon.com: The Gentleman's Guide to Passages South (9780944428795): Bruce Van Sant: Books

It covers every detail imaginable including how to provision, where to wait for weather, what weather to listen to and how to interpret it. For the first 6 months, we followed it religiously. For the next 6 months we started to mix it with some of our own ideas and preferences which were a bit less conservative. The key is to follow expert advice initially until you've developed some actual experience.
Pete


----------



## sailingdog

svHyLyte said:


> Pete--A long passage in the ICW is closely akin to a root canal. Open water is easy. Check-out passageweather.com and sailflow.com, pick you window, and go. You'll be glad you did. In either case, good luck and good sailing.
> 
> svHyLyte


+1


----------



## riversandbar

prroots said:


> This book was our bible for the first year heading South to the Caribbean. Not sure what we would have done without it
> Amazon.com: The Gentleman's Guide to Passages South (9780944428795): Bruce Van Sant: Books
> 
> It covers every detail imaginable including how to provision, where to wait for weather, what weather to listen to and how to interpret it. For the first 6 months, we followed it religiously. For the next 6 months we started to mix it with some of our own ideas and preferences which were a bit less conservative. The key is to follow expert advice initially until you've developed some actual experience.
> Pete


Awesome... I just ordered it from Amazon... cant wait to read it.

Cus I was thinking as well, I wonder what would be the best time to head back up and cross the Gulf of Mexico on the way home?


----------



## prroots

riversandbar said:


> Awesome... I just ordered it from Amazon... cant wait to read it.
> 
> Cus I was thinking as well, I wonder what would be the best time to head back up and cross the Gulf of Mexico on the way home?


Good deal; don't think you'll regret it. IMHO, one of the least appreciated, but most important parts of cruising is understanding how to get and interpret the weather. The book explains it all (and a whole bunch more).
Pete


----------



## prroots

We just completed the trip direct from Galveston, TX to Marathon, FL. The trip was pretty uneventful. We did lose the radar within the first 24 hours, but had no trouble spotting the rigs. After the 3rd day, we lost the bow navigation light which was also a bit worrisome. After that we ran stern light and deck light so that, hopefully, others could see us. It took us 9 days. We agree that heading South first to get away from the oil fields is worthwhile although we mostly headed where the wind permitted.
Pete


----------



## dtmacmilla

Gratz on your success - maybe carry some spare bulbs??


----------



## prroots

dtmacmilla said:


> Gratz on your success - maybe carry some spare bulbs??


Thanks. The bulb tested good and obviously the breaker was good since the stern light continued to work. We tested the leads to the fixture and there was no Voltage. From there the cable went into the bow pulpit tubing, but we couldn't figure out where it came out! All 4 bow pulpit stanchions were over the anchor locker, but no sign of wires inside the anchor locker. Seems we'll have to check with Beneteau to figure it out. Hopefully, they remember on our 2001 Beneteau 411.
Pete


----------



## svHyLyte

prroots said:


> We just completed the trip direct from Galveston, TX to Marathon, FL. The trip was pretty uneventful. We did lose the radar within the first 24 hours, but had no trouble spotting the rigs. After the 3rd day, we lost the bow navigation light which was also a bit worrisome. After that we ran stern light and deck light so that, hopefully, others could see us. It took us 9 days. We agree that heading South first to get away from the oil fields is worthwhile although we mostly headed where the wind permitted.
> Pete


Where did you make your first landfall on the west coast of Florida?


----------



## prroots

svHyLyte said:


> Where did you make your first landfall on the west coast of Florida?


We approached FL near Venice, but turned South and sailed to Marathon. We didn't stop in Marathon, but continued through the fixed bridge and up the Hawk Channel to Stuart.
Pete


----------



## svHyLyte

prroots said:


> We approached FL near Venice, but turned South and sailed to Marathon. We didn't stop in Marathon, but continued through the fixed bridge and up the Hawk Channel to Stuart.
> Pete


Interesting. Many might have stopped at Venice. Some, however, find that after awhile at sea there is a reluctance to come ashore and dillute the experience. I assume you cut through Florida Bay. With the thin water and frish traps, that can be a bit challanging to the uninitiated.

N'any case, good job Pete.


----------



## riversandbar

Pete, How did the Beneteau hold up in the gulf? did you see and hard seas?

I have been looking at a Hunter 36 just not sure how it will fair in the deep gulf.


----------



## prroots

riversandbar said:


> Pete, How did the Beneteau hold up in the gulf? did you see and hard seas?
> 
> I have been looking at a Hunter 36 just not sure how it will fair in the deep gulf.


The Beneteau held up well although we suffered a number of equipment failures. The one thing we did experience was the bow slamming into the troughs when coming off the top of large waves. This created a large shock and made a large racket and at first we wondered if the boat would withstand it. Our previous boat was a Wauquiez Hood 38 so that is our basis of comparison. We feel the Wauquiez must have had a finer entry and did not experience this pounding to the same degree. Our anemometer is not calibrated, but we would judge that we experienced 25 knots with gusts to 30 knots and 8-10 foot waves on a few occasions. It was definitely our shake-down cruise  
Pete


----------



## riversandbar

Thanks Pete... been watching the weather and there are a number of days with 8-10 ft seas out there.

Was this the first time with the boat in these types of seas?

Will you be taking the Beneteau down further south? Do you think it will hold up as well there?

Guess I am still a little worries about a Hunter being able to hold the open water of the gulf.


----------



## prroots

riversandbar said:


> Thanks Pete... been watching the weather and there are a number of days with 8-10 ft seas out there.
> 
> Was this the first time with the boat in these types of seas?
> 
> Will you be taking the Beneteau down further south? Do you think it will hold up as well there?
> 
> Guess I am still a little worries about a Hunter being able to hold the open water of the gulf.


We will continue to Puerto Rico and Virgin Islands after a 30 day outfit in Florida. Yes, we expect the Beneteau 411 will hold up. She is not really optimized for offshore cruising. For example, there are large spaces with no handholds so it is a bit dangerous moving around both in the cockpit and below during rough weather. We did not experience large following seas nor high wind abaft the beam so can't say how the cockpit would have performed under those conditions eg, with open transom.
Pete


----------



## gunparts4less

i am doing this route and will exit Galveston heading southeast with a tight reach, towards dry Tortugas 661 miles i estimate 3 days,


----------



## Don Lelo

seafrontiersman said:


> I would not take the ICW as it is full of barge traffic and a lot of those barges are crewed by drunks who will run you down in a heartbeat; I also would not hug the coast close to Lousianna as you will be dodging through oil/gas platforms all the way to the Missippi river delta; also, anything you purchase in Pensacola will be MUCH more expensive than you can get it elsewhere in Florida or Texas.
> 
> My idea would be to run offshore in fair wind to the SE, once you are South of the Flower Gardens you will find few oil structures and little traffic. One thng you have working to your advantage is that, with the drilling moratorium, the number of OSVs operating in the area. I'm currently operating one out of Port Fourchon (I'm one of the few able to keep his job) and the traffic has reduced about 80% from normal.
> 
> Best of everything!


Crew by drunks? The you may be one of them. I got friends in that business an none of them are drunks. About Pensacola yes is expensive like hell but good place to anchor an get a breather.


----------



## gunparts4less

galv3eston bay south along channel markers point towards west end of cuba catch the gulf stream ne, to dry tortugas


----------



## gunparts4less

gunparts4less said:


> i am doing this route and will exit Galveston heading southeast with a tight reach, towards dry Tortugas 661 miles i estimate 3 days,


thats a rough way to point


----------

